# 6 سلوكيات منزلية خاطئة تقود إلى الإصابة بالأمراض



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

6 سلوكيات منزلية خاطئة تقود إلى الإصابة بالأمراض

المنزل هو المكان الذي نقضي فيه عادة معظم وقت اليوم، وعليه، وفي المحصلة، فإننا نقضي معظم سنوات العمر في المنزل. 

وفي المنزل يسهل التقاط الأمراض، كما نمارس فيه أيضا بعضا من السلوكيات المؤثرة بشكل سلبي، على المدى القصير والمتوسط والبعيد، على صحتنا. 

وتشير الإحصائيات في الولايات المتحدة إلى أن 50% من حالات نزلات البرد والإنفلونزا تتم نتيجة التقاط عدواها من المنزل، وأن أكثر من 65% من حالات النزلات المعوية والأمراض المرتبطة بتناولنا للطعام، هي كذلك يتم التقاطها في المنزل. 

وغالبية الأمراض المزمنة التي نكتسبها نتيجة لسلوكيات خاطئة في طريقة عيشنا لحياتنا اليومية، تتم بدايات الإصابات بها في المنزل، مثل السمنة وقلة ممارسة الرياضة البدنية وغيرها.
ولكن المنزل أيضا يحتوي على أشياء أخرى تخفى علينا أهميتها، هي بالفعل ذات تأثيرات سلبية على صحتنا. 

 وقد يستغرب الكثيرون هذه الأشياء، ويستغربون مقدار الأضرار المحتملة منها. بيد أنها تظل حقيقة سببا في عدد من الأمراض والاضطرابات الصحية المتنوعة. 

 1- إفرازات جسد الإنسان

عند الحديث عن جوانب الصحة في الوسائد ومراتب السرير، دعونا نستعرض بعض الحقائق العلمية التي قد لا يصدقها البعض، ولكن حقائق علمية يجب التعامل معها بواقعية. ومنها:

- أولا: معدل ما ينسلخ ويسقط عن جلد الإنسان هو نحو مليون ونصف خلية جلدية، ليس في اليوم الواحد، ولكن في كل ساعة. 

ولأن المرء ينام في الغالب فترة تتراوح ما بين خمس إلى ثماني ساعات، لنا أن نتخيل كمية خلايا الجلد التي تنسلخ عنا وتتساقط على ملابسنا في الداخل، وعلى مرتبة السرير والوسادة أيضا، خاصة وأننا نقلل من الملابس حال النوم. 

- ثانيا: كمية سائل العرق الذي يخرج عبر الجلد في اليوم الواحد هو ربع غالون (الغالون يساوي 3.785 لتر) وذلك حينما لا يفعل المرء أي شيء ودون بذله لأي جهد بدني. 

وتزداد الكمية بالطبع حال الحركة البدنية في النهار، وأثناء النوم. كما تزداد الكمية حال النوم في أجواء دافئة أو حال تغطية الجسم بالبطانية أو اللحاف. 

- ثالثا: أثناء النوم يتساقط الشعر عن جسم الإنسان. وما قد لا يصدقه البعض هو كمية ووزن الشعر الذي يتساقط على مرتبة السرير. 

ووفق ما ذكره الدكتور تيرنو فإن «وزن مرتبة السرير يتضاعف كل عشر سنوات، بفعل تراكم وزن الشعر المتساقط عن الجسم خلال النوم في ليالي تلك السنوات العشر، وبفعل أيضا تراكم خلايا الجلد المنسلخة عن أجسامنا النائمة عليها في كل تلك الفترة»! 

- رابعا: هذه الكميات من بقايا الخلايا الجلدية ومن الشعر، هي بالأصل وجبات غذائية دسمة لحشرات العثة، مما يجعل الوسائد ومراتب السرير بيئة مثالية لنمو الحشرات تلك.

وهذه الحشرات بلا شك ستنتج فضلات بعد تناولها للغذاء. وهذه الفضلات الدقيقة الحجم تعلق بذرات الغبار. 

ولأن مواد فضلات حشرة العثة هي مواد مسببة لتهييج الحساسية لدى كثير من الناس، فإن استنشاق الهواء من الوسائد أو المراتب وكذلك استنشاق الغبار المحمل بهذه الفضلات، سيتسبب بالحساسية للكثيرين. وغالبية الناس يتنفسون بعمق خلال النوم، وتكون أنوفهم قريبة جدا من الوسائد أو المراتب.
2- وسائد ومراتب السرير

الوسائد، وكما تشير كثير من الدراسات الطبية، بيئة مناسبة جدا لتكاثر الفطريات. وسبق لمجلة «صحتك» في «الشرق الأوسط» أن عرضت في عدد 20 أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) لعام 2005 دراسة الباحثين من بريطانيا حول هذا الأمر وتداعياته الصحية في جوانب الحساسية وأمراض الجيوب الأنفية ونوبات الربو والتهابات الرئة بالفطريات. 

وفي حينه، علق البروفسور أشلي وودكوك، رئيس فريق البحث في تلك الدراسة، بالقول: «نعلم جميعنا أن الوسائد ممتلئة بسوس أو عث الغبار المنزلي، الذي يلتهم عادة مثل هذه الفطريات، لكن هناك نظرية تقول إن الفطريات بدورها تقتات على بقايا فضلات هذه الأنواع من السوس كمصدر غني للنيتروجين وباقي حاجاتها من المواد الغذائية، إضافة إلى قشور الجلد البشري التي تتراكم في الوسائد، لذا فإن الذي يبدو أن هناك نظاما معقدا غاية في الصغر لدورات الحياة علي حد قوله». 

وهو ما يؤكده الدكتور تيرنو بقوله: «بعد خمس سنوات من استخدام الوسادة، فإن 10% من وزنها هو غبار فضلات حشرة العثة. 

وهو ما يستنشقه مستخدم تلك الوسادة. وبالتالي فإن ما تنام عليه هو ما يثير لديك الحساسية أو نوبات الربو».

والحل بسيط. وهو تغليف الوسائد بالأغطية، واستخدام الشرشف أو الملاءة لتغطية المراتب. والحرص على تغييرها وتنظيفها بشكل يومي. كما يقترح الدكتور تيرنو غسل الملاءات مرة في الأسبوع بالماء الساخن. 

ويحرص على التأكد من أن الماء حار وتتراوح درجة حرارته ما بين 130 و150 درجة فهرنهايت. 

 وللوسائد والمراتب، وخاصة لمن يستخدمونها وهم مصابون بنوع من الحساسية، يقترح عليهم تغطيتها باستخدام أغطية وسائد وملاءات من نوعيات مقاومة لتسريب المواد المهيجة للحساسية Allergy - proof. 

3- المطبخ «النظيف»

الحجرة الأعلى احتمالا لأن تكون الأكثر «اتساخا» في المنزل برمته هي المطبخ. وهو ما يؤكده صراحة الدكتور فليب تيرنو، رئيس قسم علم الميكروبات الإكلينيكي والمناعة بجامعة نيويورك ومؤلف الكتاب المثير للجدل «الحياة الخفية للجراثيم». 

ويقول بعبارات مجردة عن أي تغليف أو تنميق: «نحن نضع أجزاء من (جثث) الحيوانات الميتة على أسطح الطاولات والرفوف في المطبخ، كما أن غسلها وتنظيفها يؤدي إلى أن أجزاء منها توجد في الحوض الذي نغسل فيها الأطباق. 

واللحوم النيئة يمكن أن تحمل معها بكتيريا إي كولاي E. coli وبكتيريا سالمونيلا salmonella ومجموعات أخرى من الفيروسات والبكتيريا». 

إضافة لذلك، وجود الخضراوات والفواكه التي نجلبها من المتاجر، وهي محملة بأنواع مختلفة من الميكروبات التي علقت بها من المزرعة أو خلال النقل إلى المتاجر، ومن أماكن التخزين، وأماكن العرض في المتاجر. وخلال تلك المراحل تلامسها أيدي مختلف الأشخاص من العاملين والمتسوقين وغيرهم. 

4- أسفنج التنظيف 

غالبية ربات المنازل، والعاملات على نظافة المنزل والطبخ وخدمة ساكنيه، يستخدمن قطعة الأسفنج لتنظيف الأسطح والرفوف التي في المطبخ، وكذلك أسطح طاولات الطعام، وكل الأماكن الأخرى التي تعرضت للاتساخ في أجزاء المطبخ، إضافة إلى استخدامها في تنظيف الأطباق والملاعق والشوك التي علقت بها الأطعمة، والتي أيضا علقت بها بقايا اللعاب واليدين من الذين استخدموها في الأكل. 

ولذا، من الممكن جدا، بل من الأكيد، أن تعلق بقطعة الأسفنج أنواع من البكتيريا وبقية الميكروبات. وهو ما يعلق عليه الدكتور تيرنو بأن قطعة الأسفنج هي الشيء الأكثر وساخة في المطبخ، إضافة إلى قطعة القماش المستخدمة للمسح والتجفيف، أو ما تعرف بـ«خرقة الأطباق». 

وبالطبع، كلما زاد الجهد في تنظيف المطبخ وما فيه باستخدام الأسفنج علقت المزيد من الميكروبات والأوساخ بتلك القطعة الأسفنجية. 

ويضيف الدكتور تيرنو: «ويترك الناس تلك القطعة من الأسفنج لتنمو فيها ملايين الميكروبات، خلال الليل وعلى مر أيام استخدامها، لتتحول إلى مصدر لنشر الميكروبات، التي تتسبب بالأمراض، على أسطح الطاولات والأرفف بالمطبخ وفي الثلاجة والأجزاء الأخرى من المطبخ». 

والحل بسيط وممكن. وهو ما يقترحه الدكتور تيرنو، بأن أبسط وأرخص طريقة للقضاء على الميكروبات العالقة بتلك القطع من الأسفنج هو غمرها في سائل قاتل للميكروبات، أي سائل يحتوى ماء ومادة تبييض معقمة bleach، وذلك في كل مرة بعيد استخدامها للتنظيف والمسح. 

هذا بالإضافة إلى إعطاء فرصة لتلك القطعة من الأسفنج لتجف، مما يعطي المجال للهواء والجفاف أن يقضي على كميات من تلك الميكروبات.
والوسيلة الثالثة التي يقترحها الدكتور تيرنو هي وضع قطعة الأسفنج لمدة دقيقتين في فرن المايكروويف، مرة في كل أسبوع، لتنقيتها من الميكروبات العالقة بها. 

وطريقة ذلك هي أن تبلل قطعة الأسفنج بالماء، وتوضع في طبق، ثم تدخل إلى فرن الميكروويف. وبالتالي تقوم حرارة الفرن بالقضاء على الميكروبات المتغلغلة في داخل تجاويف قطعة الأسفنج.
5- المكنسة الكهربائية


المكنسة الكهربائية وسيلة لالتقاط قطع الأوساخ الكبيرة في الحجم نسبيا والمتناثرة في أرضيات الحجرات وعلى قطع السجاد، إضافة إلى طبقات الغبار والأتربة، مما يعطينا النظافة والمظهر الجميل والنظيف للمنزل وقطع الأثاث فيه. 

والقصة إلى هذا الحد جميلة، ولكنها لا تنتهي هنا. ذلك أن القطع الصغيرة للغبار من السهل خروجها وعودة تطايرها في هواء المنزل من خلال الثقوب الصغيرة جدا في «كيس تجميع النفايات» الموجود داخل المكنسة الكهربائية. 

وبالتالي، فإن ضريبة استخدامنا لتلك النوعية من المكانس لتنظيف حجرات المنزل، هو تطاير مزيد من الغبار الذي سيهيج لدى البعض نوبات الحساسية والربو في أجزاء الجهاز التنفسي. 

ولدى منْ يقتنون في منازلهم حيوانات أليفة، تطاير المزيد من مخلفات تلك الحيوانات، والتي تهيج الحساسية لدى البعض أيضا. 

ويقول الدكتور ديفيد ماك إنتوش، الطبيب والخبير العلمي بالمركز الاستشاري لهندسة وصحة البيئة في ماساتشوسس بالولايات المتحدة إن الأجزاء المتطايرة من الغبار ومخلفات الحيوانات الأليفة، عادة ما تلتصق بها كميات ذات تركيزات ضارة من المعادن الثقيلة كالرصاص، والمبيدات الحشرية السامة، وغيرها من المواد الكيميائية الضارة. 

وممارسة العادة اليومية للتنظيف باستخدام تلك المكانس الكهربائية، تؤدي إلى نشر تلك الأجزاء الضارة في الهواء المنزلي. وبعدها نحتاج إلى بضع ساعات للوصول إلى حالة النقاء للهواء المنزلي. 

ويتطلب الحل نوعا من الاهتمام عند شراء المكنسة الكهربائية. وذلك بالحرص على اقتناء النوعيات ذات الفلتر من طراز «القدرة العالية» على تنقية الهواء HEPA. 

وهذا ما يكون مكتوبا بوضوح على الملصق التعريفي بمميزات المكنسة الكهربائية لغير النوعية التقليدية من تلك المكانس. 

 وبالتالي لا تسمح هذه النوعية الصحية للهواء أن يخرج من المكنسة وهو محمل بالغبار وغيره مما يُفسد نقاء الهواء المنزلي. 

6- فتح النوافذ


حينما يكون الطقس جميلا والشمس مشرقة، يندفع الكثير منا نحو فتح النوافذ لاستنشاق هواء «النسيم العليل» و«لتغيير هواء المنزل»، ولكن هذا ليس بالضرورة سلوكا صحيا، وخاصة لقاطني المدن الكبيرة والمزدحمة والساكنين بقرب الشوارع الرئيسية التي تعج بالسيارات. 

 وقد لا يكون أيضا سلوكا صحيا لساكني المناطق الريفية في فترات تغير الفصول وانتشار المواد الزراعية المتسببة بالحساسية. 

وبخلاف هواء العواصف الترابية والغبار، فإن الهواء غير النقي ليس بالضرورة ذا لون أسود أو شاحب، بل قد يكون منظره طبيعيا ونقيا وهو في الوقت نفسه ملوثٌ بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الكيميائية ودخان المصانع وعوادم السيارات والقطارات والطائرات. 

وفي مناطق كثيرة من العالم اليوم، يستنشق كثير من سكان المدن الرئيسية والمدن الصناعية نوعيات رديئة من الهواء. 

وتشير تقارير رابطة الرئة الأميركية إلى أن 60% من سكان الولايات المتحدة يتنفسون هواء غير صحي

http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/Women/MotherAndChild/2010/May/1382157update.aspx​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل بس يعقد من المنزل و الحياة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## loly80 (15 مايو 2010)

حلو بجد ربنايعوضكككككككك


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مايو 2010)

*شـــــــــكراااً ليك *

*أخى *** النهيسى ****

*للشمس دور مهم فى الحماية*

*هى أحد النعم الإلهية*


----------



## النهيسى (15 مايو 2010)

loly80 قال:


> حلو بجد ربنايعوضكككككككك


الرب يبارككم

 للمرور الرائع

شكرااا​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مايو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــــكراااً ليك *
> 
> *أخى *** النهيسى ****
> 
> ...


سلام ونعمه

 للمرور الرائع

شكرااا​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## النهيسى (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارككم

مرور رااائع جدااا شكرااااا
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هاااااااااااام جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

